# Erstes Bulldozer Komplettsystem mit FX8150



## wuschel1003 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hier kann man das erste Bulldozer Komplettsystem kaufen so wie es aussieht.PC Systeme von TecDirekt GmbH - Qualitt Entscheidet - AMD FX-8150 Bulldozer Computer PC Komplettsystem A701641


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

8 Kerne...das klingt so verdammt geil 

auch wenn es nicht die Leistungskrone ergattern wird, solides System


----------



## Nils16866 (10. Oktober 2011)

Warum bekommt der so ein "langsammen" arbeitsspeicher zugeteilt?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2011)

Naja komplettsystem eben. Nichts wirklich rundes.


----------



## Ahab (10. Oktober 2011)

Aus schnellerem RAM zieht man kaum einen Nutzen und es würde den Preis nur unnötig hochtreiben.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja komplettsystem eben. Nichts wirklich rundes.


 
Aber immerhin mit Retail Komponenten.


----------



## Jan565 (10. Oktober 2011)

Die Lieferzeit finde ich interessant. 3-5 Tage steht da! Also denke ich schon das Mittwoch der BD im Handel ist.


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. Oktober 2011)

Nils16866 schrieb:


> Warum bekommt der so ein "langsammen" arbeitsspeicher zugeteilt?


 Naja, ich finde das "1.9 bis 1.95 Volt" viel schlimmer 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Aus schnellerem RAM zieht man kaum einen Nutzen und es würde den Preis nur unnötig hochtreiben.



Afaik bringt beim Bulli der schnellere Ram schon etwas. Und überteuert ist 1866er afaik auch nicht. 




> Aber immerhin mit Retail Komponenten.


 
Heißt trotzdem nicht das die Kiste rund ist. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## Bambusbar (10. Oktober 2011)

Aber die 10€ mehr für 1600er RAM hätte au drin sein können (oder 20 für 1866er), macht den Braten auch nicht fett :>


----------



## spionkaese (10. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde das "1.9 bis 1.95 Volt" viel schlimmer
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


Was? 1,9 für DDR3 RAM? Da brauch mein DDR2 ja weniger


----------



## snaapsnaap (10. Oktober 2011)

40€ mehr kostet nur das Upgrade auf 1600er, 1866er gibts garnicht würd aber sicher 100€ kosten...
Naja, Komplettsysteme sind eben Abzocke und nichts weiter!


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Aber die 10€ mehr für 1600er RAM hätte au drin sein können (oder 20 für 1866er), macht den Braten auch nicht fett :>



zumindest nicht fetter als er ohnehin schon ist ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich vermute das man für das Gleiche Geld auch flottere Systeme haben kann, wenigstens wenn man ohne irgendwelche Markenideologien daran geht.


----------



## Bruce112 (10. Oktober 2011)

öhm beim speicher steht da 1.9 Volt ist das egal ich dachte mehr als 1.5 volt ist schlecht oder trift dás nur Intel cpu sockel


----------



## plaGGy (10. Oktober 2011)

Hm, 125 Watt...
Vom Preis her für einige sicher interessant.
Frage ist, wie laut die Kiste sein wird, wenn sie vor einem steht^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> 8 Kerne...das klingt so verdammt geil
> auch wenn es nicht die Leistungskrone ergattern wird, solides System


 Das ist richtig, das 8 kerne toll klingen aber ein BMW, VW ,Audi ..... werden auch niemals einer der schnellsten wagen herstellen oder besitzt hier jemand einen Barabus TKR, Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Super Sport, SSC Ultimate Aero TT oder Maxximus G-Force ??? Ich glaube nicht. Ich habe ein Mittelkasse Wagen und eine Mittelklasse CPU.


Nils16866 schrieb:


> Warum bekommt der so ein "langsammen" arbeitsspeicher zugeteilt?


 Dito


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Afaik bringt beim Bulli der schnellere Ram schon etwas. Und überteuert ist 1866er afaik auch nicht.
> Heißt trotzdem nicht das die Kiste rund ist. Im Gegenteil.


 
Es gibt auch eine Möglichkeit zu Konfigurieren dort kann man auch andere gute Tower auswählen. Dir Hardware zur auswahl ist sehr gut aber der Preis  und kein DDR3 1866 traurig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

Das 990FX Sabertooth und dann eine 6950, wer hat denn die Kombination ausgewählt?


----------



## Adam West (10. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja komplettsystem eben. Nichts wirklich rundes.


 
Wie meinst du das!? Die Komponenten sind solide!


----------



## ATB (10. Oktober 2011)

HäHä *lechz*

@Topic: Na dann gehts wohl jetzt bald los mit den Bullis.


----------



## jensi251 (10. Oktober 2011)

8x3.6 höhrt sich schon gut an.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, das 8 kerne toll klingen aber ein BMW, VW ,Audi ..... werden auch niemals einer der schnellsten wagen herstellen oder besitzt hier jemand einen Barabus TKR, Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Super Sport, SSC Ultimate Aero TT oder Maxximus G-Force ??? Ich glaube nicht. Ich habe ein Mittelkasse Wagen und eine Mittelklasse CPU.


 
Der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig. Da das Publikum welches irgendwelche exotischen Autos im Preissegment um eine Million Euro kauft wesentlich kleiner sein dürfte, als die Käuferschaft für CPUs bis 250,- Euro. Insofern kann sich jede Nase ne ordentliche CPU leisten ohne sich ein Bein oder schlimmeres auszureißen. Bei den Exoten siehts da schon anders aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das!? Die Komponenten sind solide!


 
Ich glaube, du weißt wie er das meint.


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (10. Oktober 2011)

Also was über den i7 2600K und den Bulldozer immer spekuliert wird - verstehe ich nicht.
8x3,6GHz können doch nicht langsamer sein als 4x3,4GHz, auch wenn die Architektur nicht die gleiche ist.

Naja, ich finds schön das es nun bald losgeht, nen Board und Ram hab ich ja schön dafür


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

$$Sushi$$ schrieb:


> Also was über den i7 2600K und den Bulldozer immer spekuliert wird - verstehe ich nicht.
> 8x3,6GHz können doch nicht langsamer sein als 4x3,4GHz, auch wenn die Architektur nicht die gleiche ist.


 
Er hat ja eben nicht 8 vollständige Kerne, das ist ja das Problem, er wird aber damit beworben.
Intel könnte den i7 auch mit 8 Threads bewerben, machen sie aber nicht, weil keine Socke weiß, was ein Thread ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er hat ja eben nicht 8 vollständige Kerne, das ist ja das Problem, er wird aber damit beworben.
> Intel könnte den i7 auch mit 8 Threads bewerben, machen sie aber nicht, weil keine Socke weiß, was ein Thread ist.




Und die Pro-Takt Leistung ist beim Bulldozer auch niedriger da bringen dann auch keine 4 Module was


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und die Pro-Takt Leistung ist beim Bulldozer auch niedriger da bringen dann auch keine 4 Module was


 
Das hat mit den Modulen nichts zu tun, sondern nur damit, dass das eben kein 8 Kerner ist, sondern ein 4C/8T Prozessor.


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (10. Oktober 2011)

Ok, dann versteht dich schon einiges von selber


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat mit den Modulen nichts zu tun, sondern nur damit, dass das eben kein 8 Kerner ist, sondern ein 4C/8T Prozessor.




Aber trotzdem ist sie niedriger!


----------



## TheWitcher79 (10. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, das 8 kerne toll klingen aber ein BMW, *VW ,Audi *..... werden auch niemals einer der schnellsten wagen herstellen oder besitzt hier jemand einen Barabus TKR, Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Super Sport, SSC Ultimate Aero TT oder Maxximus G-Force ??? Ich glaube nicht. Ich habe ein Mittelkasse Wagen und eine Mittelklasse CPU.
> 
> Dito
> 
> ...


 
*Bugatti Veyron* ist Audi und VW... 

@ Topic

Ich finde zwar, dass man das System insg. 100 € billiger bekommen kann, man hat aber keine Arbeit mehr beim Schrauben ! Und außerhalb dieses Forums gibt es ne Menge Leute dies sich eher schwer tun mögen mit dem basteln.... 

Ich bin persönlich auch schon am liebäugeln mit dem Bulli. Obwohl ich meinen I7 920 durchaus noch behalten könnte.... Was meint ihr ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem ist sie niedriger!


 
Ist doch auch logisch, wenn man sich die Architektur anguckt.
Wie soll ein Kern, der kein vollständiger ist, mehr Leistung pro Takt haben als ein vollständiger Kern?



TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> Ich bin persönlich auch schon am liebäugeln mit dem Bulli. Obwohl ich meinen I7 920 durchaus noch behalten könnte.... Was meint ihr ?



Behalte ihn und warte auf Haswell.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch auch logisch, wenn man sich die Architektur anguckt.
> Wie soll ein Kern, der kein vollständiger ist, mehr Leistung pro Takt haben als ein vollständiger Kern?
> 
> 
> ...




Aber auch wenn es echte Kerne währen währe sie immer noch nicht so hoch wie bei Intel! Ich bin AMD Fan aber trotzdem weiß ich das auch!
Man hat es ja bei Sockel 1156 gesehen! Oder welcher war es noch Mal ? i7-8xx z.B.! Schneller als ein x6 von AMD!


----------



## Rizzard (10. Oktober 2011)

Wie wird der in dieser Komplettsystem-Variante eigentlich gekühlt?


----------



## TheWitcher79 (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch auch logisch, wenn man sich die Architektur anguckt.
> Wie soll ein Kern, der kein vollständiger ist, mehr Leistung pro Takt haben als ein vollständiger Kern?
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm ich hab auch schon von Freunden gehört, dass sich ein Umtsieg auf die "Sandy" nicht wirklich lohnt. Vielleicht sollte ich mein Geld in ne andere Grafikkarte investieren. Z.Z. GTX 260....


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab auch schon von Freunden gehört, dass sich ein Umtsieg auf die "Sandy" nicht wirklich lohnt. Vielleicht sollte ich mein Geld in ne andere Grafikkarte investieren. Z.Z. GTX 260....




Lohnt auch nicht! Wiso willst du dir eine GTX 260 kaufen


----------



## Adam West (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du weißt wie er das meint.


 
¿qué?


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Oktober 2011)

Noch ein neues Lebenszeichen.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (10. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Lohnt auch nicht! Wiso willst du dir eine GTX 260 kaufen



Nee ich meinte zur Zeit hab ich noch ne GTX 260 im Rechner. Hab mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt,


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> Nee ich meinte zur Zeit hab ich noch ne GTX 260 im Rechner. Hab mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt,



achsoo

Ja dann lieber eine neue Karte


----------



## TheWitcher79 (10. Oktober 2011)

Danke. Ich bin eigentlich bisher ganz gut klar gekommen mit meiner 260er. Hab auch noch ne 4870 Radeon rumliegen. Ich denke mal, das da kaum ein Unterschied ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber auch wenn es echte Kerne währen währe sie immer noch nicht so hoch wie bei Intel! Ich bin AMD Fan aber trotzdem weiß ich das auch!


 
Warum reitest du auf der Kern Geschichte rum, ist doch völlig egal, wie man 8 Threads generiert, ob durch SMT oder durch CMT, Hauptsache die 8 Threads werden auch genutzt, was aber eben eher selten der Fall ist.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Oktober 2011)

AMD FX 8150 X8 , das X8 ist ein Arschtritt an alle AMD getreuen die meinen ein shrink des X6 auf X8 wäre besser als der Bulldoser 

2000mb Sata600 Festplatte , ja die ist sau schnell, weil ja Sata3^^

1333ger Ram ---> DDR3 1866 35€


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warum reitest du auf der Kern Geschichte rum, ist doch völlig egal, wie man 8 Threads generiert, ob durch SMT oder durch CMT, Hauptsache die 8 Threads werden auch genutzt, was aber eben eher selten der Fall ist.




Wo reite ich den drauf rum -.-


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig. Da das Publikum welches irgendwelche exotischen Autos im Preissegment um eine Million Euro kauft wesentlich kleiner sein dürfte, als die Käuferschaft für CPUs bis 250,- Euro. Insofern kann sich jede Nase ne ordentliche CPU leisten ohne sich ein Bein oder schlimmeres auszureißen. Bei den Exoten siehts da schon anders aus.


 
lol, der war gut. ein i7 990x ab €831,60 , und der beliebte i7 2600k ab €253,90 was ich nicht für gerade Billig halte. Und ich 3-4 Jahre sparen müsste nur auf ein 2600k nein danke. Ich bleib bei der Mittelklasse.

@TheWitcher79 den baut immer noch Bugatti.


----------



## Someguy123 (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn der Preis des FX-8150 etwas unter dem 2600k liegen soll, dann sind 1080€ ja ganz schön happig lol


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Oktober 2011)

Someguy123 schrieb:


> Wenn der Preis des FX-8150 etwas unter dem 2600k liegen soll, dann sind 1080€ ja ganz schön happig lol



Dieser Verkäufer pocht auf das MustHave der Leute, sobalt Bulldozer dann wirklich am start ist, werden die Preise erheblich sinken(zumindestens bei Händler die was Absetzen wollen)


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> lol, der war gut. ein i7 990x ab €831,60 , und der beliebte i7 2600k ab €253,90 was ich nicht für gerade Billig halte.
> 
> @TheWitcher79 den baut immer noch Bugatti.




Was der 2600k drauf hat, ist für den Preis günstig!


----------



## TheWitcher79 (10. Oktober 2011)

@Gordon-1979

Bugatti gehört VW und die Technik ist vom Audi.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Dieser Verkäufer pocht auf das MustHave der Leute, sobalt Bulldozer dann wirklich am start ist, werden die Preise erheblich sinken(zumindestens bei Händler die was Absetzen wollen)


 
Jop, ist eben ganz neu, da bezahlt man den "ganz neu" Preis eben.
In 4 Wochen sieht das dann anders aus.


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. Oktober 2011)

1,9 bis 1,96 Volt bei DDR3 Ram sind doch so gar nicht möglich. Normal hat DDR3 Ram 1,5 bis 1,65 Volt. Klar, man kann die Spannung hochtreiben, aber Ich glaube bei 1,95 Volt sind die Teile dann fertig. 

Beim BD zieht ja auch das Argument nicht, dass DDR3 1333 reicht. Immerhin sind ja 1866 MHz angegeben.

Die Sandys sind im Vergleich zu den Lynnfields sogar noch relativ günstig. 250€ sind für eine CPU, die in manchen Bereichen dem 980X überlegen ist, ein wirklich angemessener Preis.


----------



## Someguy123 (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, ist eben ganz neu, da bezahlt man den "ganz neu" Preis eben.
> In 4 Wochen sieht das dann anders aus.


 
Nur weil ich den Bulli unbedingt haben will, kaufe ich mir aber deswegen trotzdem kein überteuertes Komplettsystem


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> 1,9 bis 1,96 Volt bei DDR3 Ram sind doch so gar nicht möglich. Normal hat DDR3 Ram 1,5 bis 1,65 Volt. Klar, man kann die Spannung hochtreiben, aber Ich glaube bei 1,95 Volt sind die Teile dann fertig.


 
1,9 Volt DDR3 ist schon möglich, schau dir mal Sockel 775 System an. Da war das so.
Aber die hatten auch einen RAM Controller in der CPU, dieser kann das nicht ab, da raucht der bei ab.



Someguy123 schrieb:


> Nur weil ich den Bulli unbedingt haben will, kaufe ich mir aber deswegen trotzdem kein überteuertes Komplettsystem



Einige machen das, weil eben neu.
Dass das System nicht harmonisch abgestimmt ist, sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## mickythebeagle (10. Oktober 2011)

PC Systeme von TecDirekt GmbH - Qualitt Entscheidet

Dann solltet Ihr euch auch alle BD-Systeme bei denen anschaun


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Oktober 2011)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> PC Systeme von TecDirekt GmbH - Qualitt Entscheidet
> 
> Dann solltet Ihr euch auch alle BD-Systeme bei denen anschaun



 Sollte der FX4100 nicht erst 2012 kommen ?


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 1,9 Volt DDR3 ist schon möglich, schau dir mal Sockel 775 System an. Da war das so.
> Aber die hatten auch einen RAM Controller in der CPU, dieser kann das nicht ab, da raucht der bei ab.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja klar, damals noch. Heutige Module haben aber alle maximal 1,65 Volt oder es sind veraltete Module. 
Ja hatte Ich vergessen mit dem Controller  Bevor die Module abrauchen, geht der Ram-Controller und damit die CPU kaputt. 
Ich wollte aber klar machen, dass heute 1,5 bis 1,65 Volt üblich sind, bzw. teilweise schon 1,3 Volt bei manchen Modulen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Was der 2600k drauf hat, ist für den Preis günstig!


 Für ein der Geld Sch.. oder Sponsor bei Pappi mag das gehen, aber normal Bürger ist das zu Teuer. Der Preis ist dabei so Realistisch wie ein Bus schwimmen kann.
Zum Vergleich ein FX-8150 mit 3,6GHz kostet 182€.


TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> @Gordon-1979
> Bugatti gehört VW und die Technik ist vom Audi.


Beweise Bitte das die Technik ist vom Audi ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

Könnt ihr eure Auto Geschichten in den Auto Thread verschieben?


----------



## spionkaese (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 1,9 Volt DDR3 ist schon möglich, schau dir mal Sockel 775 System an. Da war das so.
> Aber die hatten auch einen RAM Controller in der CPU, dieser kann das nicht ab, da raucht der bei ab.
> 
> 
> ...


 Beim 775 wurde aber nur DDR2 benutzt


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Für ein der Geld Sch.. oder Sponsor bei Pappi mag das gehen, aber normal Bürger ist das zu Teuer. Der Preis ist dabei so Realistisch wie ein Bus schwimmen kann.
> Zum Vergleich ein FX-8150 mit 3,6GHz kostet 182€.



Tja, der FX 8150 ist laut OBR mit 222€ gelistet(du dachtest wohl, das eine WaKü nix kostet)... hmmm was würde ich mir denn kaufen , ein i7 für 250€ oder ein FX für 222€ ...
Ich würde die 250€ auch bezahlen wenn der FX 150€ kosten würde, weil 250€ für eine Gute CPU ein guter Preis ist, du scheinst wohl erst seit 2 Jahren im PC bereich zu stecken, und weißt nicht das es Zeiten gab, wo man 400€ für gute CPUs zahlen mußte(AMD "und" Intel)


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Für ein der Geld Sch.. oder Sponsor bei Pappi mag das gehen, aber normal Bürger ist das zu Teuer. Der Preis ist dabei so Realistisch wie ein Bus schwimmen kann.
> Zum Vergleich ein FX-8150 mit 3,6GHz kostet 182€.


 
Du weißt wie hoch das Durchschnittseinkommen in Deutschland ist?
Insofern kann sich jeder "Hans Wurst" einen i5 oder i7 kaufen ohne Darlehn oder Sponsor.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Intel könnte den i7 auch mit 8 Threads bewerben, machen sie aber nicht, weil keine Socke weiß, was ein Thread ist.


 
Stimmt wohl... ist aber auch nicht nötig, 4 Kerne/Threads reichen ja um den Bulli mit seinen 8 wegzuballern.


----------



## Jan565 (10. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Beim 775 wurde aber nur DDR2 benutzt


 
Nein, für den 775 gab es dir 1. DDR3 Boards. Zumindest konnte die DDR3 Speicher aufnehmen. Davon habe ich sogar eines hier liegen. AsRock 4Core1600Twins-P35.


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. Oktober 2011)

Ach Gordon, red keine Pappe! Der Preis ist für den Normalbürger durchaus erschwinglich. Wie oft kauft man sich denn eine CPU? Höchstens einmal im Jahr, der Normalbürger noch seltener. Der Preis ist auch nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern genau so hoch wie er sein sollte für das Stück CPU was man da bekommt. 
250€ kann jeder aufbrigen, der ein festes Gehalt bezieht und nicht gerade ein Aufstocker oder Leiharbeiter im Billiglohnsektor ist. Selbst für Azubis ist diese CPU erschwinglich. 
Oder was verstehst du unter Normalbürgern? Eben diese Aufstocker, ungelernte Arbeiter, Geringverdiener? 

Und zum Vergleich: Vom FX 8150 zum 2600K sind es auch nur 70€. Wenn 250€ für einen Normalbürger nach deiner Definition zu viel sein sollten, wären 180€ auf nicht gerade wenig Geld. 

Der Motor des Veyron wird bei VW hergestellt, das Design stammt von einem ehemaligen Audi-Designer. Aber der Veyron ist auch nichts weiter als ein PS-Monster dass nur auf maximale Höchstgeschwindigkeit ausgelegt ist. Im Prinzip ist die Kiste auch nicht agiler als ein 911er und auf nem fetzigen Rundkurs nützen die 1001 PS auch nicht viel.


----------



## spionkaese (10. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Nein, für den 775 gab es dir 1. DDR3 Boards. Zumindest konnte die DDR3 Speicher aufnehmen. Davon habe ich sogar eines hier liegen. AsRock 4Core1600Twins-P35.


OK, wieder was gelernt 

@Charlie:
In der Beschleunigung wird er auch übertroffen. Von nem Ford Fiesta:
http://www.detailverliebt.de/benzin-im-blut-die-grandiosen-fahrkunste-des-ken-block/


----------



## Parzival (10. Oktober 2011)

TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> *Bugatti Veyron* ist Audi und VW...
> 
> @ Topic
> 
> ...


 

Erstmal hast du recht damit das Bugatti zu VW gehört. Und die Technik ihrer Rennwagen kommt fast immer von Audi. Siehe auch Porsche.

Mein Tipp: Vertick deinen Intel mist und komm auf die grüne Seite der Macht. (Den I7 würde ich dir dann abnehmen. )


----------



## Alex555 (10. Oktober 2011)

AMD hatte früher den Vorteil, die Prozessoren mit offenem Multi zu relativ kleinem Preis anbieten zu können. 
Seit den Sandys hat Intel AMD dieses Feature "gestohlen". 10€ Aufpreis bei Intel vom I5 2500 zum I5 2500k sind nicht wirklich viel, wenn ich mir denke wie viel Geld ein Core2Extreme gekostet hat... Eine echt feine Sache von Intel, die AMDs neue Bulldozers Probleme bereitet!


----------



## THE-Smike (10. Oktober 2011)

Endlich kommt mal was Solides aus DE in sachen BD. Hoffentlich gibts dann auch am 12ten bzw 13ten auch schon das AsRock Extreme3 wenn der FX 8120 ebenfalls erhältlich ist. Dann kann ich *endlich* abschied nehmen von meinem Phenom x4 9600 Black Edition


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. Oktober 2011)

THE-Smike schrieb:


> Endlich kommt mal was Solides aus DE in sachen BD. Hoffentlich gibts dann auch am 12ten bzw 13ten auch schon das AsRock Extreme3 wenn der FX 8120 ebenfalls erhältlich ist. Dann kann ich *endlich* abschied nehmen von meinem Phenom x4 9600 Black Edition


 
Aus DE? Blos weil AMD ein Werk in Dresden hat heißt das noch nicht, dass BD aus DE kommt.


----------



## noghry (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich wart erst mal noch ab wie sich die Preise entwickeln, schau ob er überhaupt auf meinem aktuellen Board läuft, und entscheide dann, ob ich in naher Zukunft aufrüste oder eben nicht. Und auch wenn die Leistung hinter Intel zurückliegt, für den gebotenen Preis bekommt man immer noch eine ordentliche Leistung, welche mir vollkommen ausreicht. 
Für alle die mehr wollen, bitte, sollen sie doch Intel kaufen. Wir leben ja in einem freien Land, mit freier Meinungsäusserung. Ich jedenfalls werde weiterhin bei AMD bleiben.


----------



## Parzival (10. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Aus DE? Blos weil AMD ein Werk in Dresden hat heißt das noch nicht, dass BD aus DE kommt.


 
Ich glaube er meint eher Nachrichten und Angebote in Sachen BD aus DE.
LG


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2011)

noghry schrieb:


> Und auch wenn die Leistung hinter Intel zurückliegt, für den gebotenen Preis bekommt man immer noch eine ordentliche Leistung, welche mir vollkommen ausreicht.


 
Diese Aussage hat immer einen etwas faden Beigeschmack, denn wenn man ungefähr die i5-2500 Performance hätte haben wollen, da sie einem ja reicht, hätte man auf den BD nicht warten müssen. Aber AMD damit zu belohnen das man ihre Produkte auch dann kauft wenn sie nicht konkurenzfähig sind, setzt definitiv das falsche Zeichen. So nach dem Motto: "Egal ob unsere Produkte was taugen oder nicht, der ahnungslose Kunde kauft es blind."


----------



## EnergyCross (10. Oktober 2011)

link geht nicht...


edit:

hat sich erledigt, geht jetzt 

etwas überteuert find ich, aber sonst recht solides paket


----------



## noghry (10. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Aus DE? Blos weil AMD ein Werk in Dresden hat heißt das noch nicht, dass BD aus DE kommt.



Du meinst, weil AMD ein Werk in DE *hatte. *Und normalerweise lassen Sie ihre CPU's bei GF in Dresden fertigen. Also denke ich mal auch, das sie von dort kommen werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Beim 775 wurde aber nur DDR2 benutzt


 
Nö, es gibts auch Bretter mit DDR3.
Mainboards/Intel Sockel 775 (DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl... ist aber auch nicht nötig, 4 Kerne/Threads reichen ja um den Bulli mit seinen 8 wegzuballern.


 
Er hat aber eben keine 8 Kerne sondern ist wie der i7 auch ein 4C/8T Prozessor.


----------



## noghry (10. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Diese Aussage hat immer einen etwas faden Beigeschmack, denn wenn man ungefähr die i5-2500 Performance hätte haben wollen, da sie einem ja reicht, hätte man auf den BD nicht warten müssen. Aber AMD damit zu belohnen das man ihre Produkte auch dann kauft wenn sie nicht konkurenzfähig sind, setzt definitiv das falsche Zeichen. So nach dem Motto: "Egal ob unsere Produkte was taugen oder nicht, der ahnungslose Kunde kauft es blind."



Blind kaufen tu ich in diesen Falle ja auch nicht, weil ich mich vorher informiere. Aber warum sollte ich mir ein komplett neues System zusammen bauen, wenn ich mein vorhandenes mit einem BD aufrüsten könnte. Es ist ja nicht so, das ich noch nie ein Intel-System besessen habe, aber wie gesagt, warum sollte ich mehr Geld ausgeben als nötig.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Oktober 2011)

Einige wo ich das lese, verdienen doch eindeutig zu viel Geld. Die von 250€ reden als ob es 5€ wären. Bei 7.14€/h ohne Steuer kann man nicht so locker über 250€ reden. Und im Dumpinglohnland Deutschland mittlerweile normal. Bei 250€ muss bei mir CPU und Board schon inkl. sein, und das nicht unter 4 echten Kernen und Intel ist einfach zu teuer. Und bei Bully steht drauf Assembled in Germany.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er hat aber eben keine 8 Kerne sondern ist wie der i7 auch ein 4C/8T Prozessor.


 
Würde ich auch sofort unterschreiben da das auch meiner meinung nach so ist - da AMD aber stur daran festhält ihn als "8-Kerner" zu verkaufen übernehme ich deren bezeichnung für ihr Produkt einfach - und dann ist ein Sandy eben mit halb so viel Kernen (und auch noch weniger Strom) schneller.
Wenn die festeweg behaupten einen 8-Kerner zu verkaufen müssen sie auch damit leben wenn man solche Schlussfolgerungen zieht.

Insgesamt ist es nüchtern betrachtet aber dennoch die richtige Entscheidung von AMD ihn so zu betiteln, da die Anzahl der Käufer die im "Wow, 8 Kerne wo ich bei Intel nur 4 bekomme!!!11eins" Schema denken sehr sehr viel größer ist als die Anzahl der Menschen die wissen, dass 4 SB Kerne meist schneller als jeder Bulldozer sind.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Einige wo ich das lese, verdienen doch  eindeutig zu viel Geld. Die von 250€ reden als ob es 5€ wären. Bei  7.14€/h ohne Steuer kann man nicht so locker über 250€ reden. Und im  Dumpinglohnland Deutschland mittlerweile normal. Bei 250€ muss bei mir  CPU und Board schon inkl. sein, und das nicht unter 4 echten Kernen und  Intel ist einfach zu teuer.


 
Immer eine Frage wie man mit Geld umgeht/wo die Prioritäten liegen... wenn du alle 2-3 Jahre eine neue CPU kaufst und dafür 250€ brauchst (was ich für realistisch halte an Zeitraum) sind das am Tag nicht mal 30 cent die du weglegen musst - das sollte auch zu machen sein wenn man 7,14€ pro Stunde verdient.
Ich weiß es ist immer schwierig so über Geld zu reden - aber auch wenn ich (momentan) auch sehr wenig verdiene als kleiner Kooperationsstudent (umgerechnet rund 4,40 €/h) halte ich 250€ für eine CPU nicht für zu teuer.
Von 250€ reden als wären es 5 kann ich aber bei weitem nicht - zu dem erlauchten Kreis bin ich leider nicht aufgestiegen


----------



## sfc (10. Oktober 2011)

Ihn als Achtkerner zu bezeichnen, ist völlig korrekt. Sind halt nur acht Integer-Kerne. Die hat Intel nicht. Ich sehe das zwar auch eher als Hardwarentwort auf Intels SMT, aber mit der Bezeichnung Achtkerner liegt man nicht ganz falsch.


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:
			
		

> 1,9 bis 1,96 Volt bei DDR3 Ram sind doch so gar nicht möglich. Normal hat DDR3 Ram 1,5 bis 1,65 Volt. Klar, man kann die Spannung hochtreiben, aber Ich glaube bei 1,95 Volt sind die Teile dann fertig.
> 
> Beim BD zieht ja auch das Argument nicht, dass DDR3 1333 reicht. Immerhin sind ja 1866 MHz angegeben.
> 
> Die Sandys sind im Vergleich zu den Lynnfields sogar noch relativ günstig. 250 sind für eine CPU, die in manchen Bereichen dem 980X überlegen ist, ein wirklich angemessener Preis.



Seh ich auch so, Intels P/L ist im Moment spitze 



			
				Someguy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil ich den Bulli unbedingt haben will, kaufe ich mir aber deswegen trotzdem kein überteuertes Komplettsystem



du nicht, aber Leute die immer das Neueste haben wollen


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. Oktober 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist es nüchtern betrachtet aber dennoch die richtige Entscheidung von AMD ihn so zu betiteln, da die Anzahl der Käufer die im "Wow, 8 Kerne wo ich bei Intel nur 4 bekomme!!!11eins" Schema denken sehr sehr viel größer ist als die Anzahl der Menschen die wissen, dass 4 SB Kerne meist schneller als jeder Bulldozer sind.



Bei AMD weiß man wahrscheinlich, dass die Bullis mit 4 Modulen keine richtigen Octacores sind. Aber man weiß auch, dass man die Bullis mit 4 Modulen besser verkaufen kann, wenn man sie als Octacore deklariert, zumindest was DAUs angeht. 

Aber AMD muss auch damit rechnen, dass Leute die sich mit der Materie gut auskennen, es als Schwäche auslegen werden, wenn AMD mit einem Achtkerner gerade so einen Quadcore von Intel schlagen kann. Nur ist das AMD ja egal, da Leute wie wird wohl eine Minderheit zu sein scheinen. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Immer eine Frage wie man mit Geld umgeht/wo die Prioritäten liegen... wenn du alle 2-3 Jahre eine neue CPU kaufst und dafür 250€ brauchst (was ich für realistisch halte an Zeitraum) sind das am Tag nicht mal 30 cent die du weglegen musst - das sollte auch zu machen sein wenn man 7,14€ pro Stunde verdient.
> Ich weiß es ist immer schwierig so über Geld zu reden - aber auch wenn ich (momentan) auch sehr wenig verdiene als kleiner Kooperationsstudent (umgerechnet rund 4,40 €/h) halte ich 250€ für eine CPU nicht für zu teuer.
> Von 250€ reden als wären es 5 kann ich aber bei weitem nicht - zu dem erlauchten Kreis bin ich leider nicht aufgestiegen


 
Sag Ich ja auch. 250€ sind nicht viel für eine CPU, die man eventuell zwei oder drei Jahre im Rechner hat. Manche Leute rauchen ne Schachtel Zigaretten am Tag. Rechnet man das aufs Jahr um, ist da locker ein sehr guter PC drin. 



sfc schrieb:


> Ihn als Achtkerner zu bezeichnen, ist völlig korrekt. Sind halt nur acht Integer-Kerne. Die hat Intel nicht. Ich sehe das zwar auch eher als Hardwarentwort auf Intels SMT, aber mit der Bezeichnung Achtkerner liegt man nicht ganz falsch.



Aber eben auch nicht ganz richtig. Es sind nun mal keine vollwertigen acht Kerne sonder nur acht Integer-Kerne.

Diese Denke, von wegen Ich will unbedingt AMD oder Intel oder nVidia, die ist doch eigentlich hirnrissig. Man nimmt eben das, was das beste P/L-Verhältnis bietet und die Eigenschaften hat, die man braucht. Leg Ich z.B. wert darauf auf drei Monitoren zu zocken, nehme Ich eben besser ne Radeon, will Ich PhysX nehm Ich ne GeForce, will Ich ne CPU mit viel Leistung und wenig Stromverbrauch nehm Ich einen 2600K, will Ich viel Leistung und hohe Performance und sch**ße eher auf den Stromverbrauch, nehm Ich nen Bulli. Die Marke ist doch Piepegal, es zählen die Eigenschaften des Produkts.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2011)

Mich würde Vorab eher ein Leistungstest interessieren. Für meinen Geschmack ist der Rechner etwas lieblos zusammen genagelt


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sofort unterschreiben da das auch meiner meinung nach so ist - da AMD aber stur daran festhält ihn als "8-Kerner" zu verkaufen übernehme ich deren bezeichnung für ihr Produkt einfach - und dann ist ein Sandy eben mit halb so viel Kernen (und auch noch weniger Strom) schneller.


 
Das ist das Marketing, hat nichts mit der Entwicklung von AMD zu tun.
Man man, wie oft soll ich den Kram noch vordichten. 

Logisch, dass das Marketing den als 8 Kerner verkauft, wie sollen sie ihn denn sonst verkaufen?
Also 4 Moduler? Also 8 Threads? Als 8 Integer Kerner?
Versteht niemand also nehmen sie das naheliegenste, was auch völlig OK ist.

Wer sich nicht richtig informiert und denkt, dass er einen 8 Kerner kauft, hat doch selbst Schuld.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Manche Leute rauchen ne Schachtel Zigaretten am Tag. Rechnet man das aufs Jahr um, ist da locker ein sehr guter PC drin.


 
Wenn ich mir das mal überlege... was Kostet ne Schachtel Kippen? 5€ rum glaub ich?
Das sind im Jahr 1825€... da is aber ein absolutes High End System mit Monster CPU, Wakü und SLI drinne


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. Oktober 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das mal überlege... was Kostet ne Schachtel Kippen? 5€ rum glaub ich?
> Das sind im Jahr 1825€... da is aber ein absolutes High End System mit Monster CPU, Wakü und SLI drinne


 
Naja das nicht, aber den PCGH-High-End PC mit GTX 580 und 2600K bekommst du dafür schon. 
Wenn man bedenkt, dass selbst Leute mit Alg1 sich teilweise ne Schachtel am Tag gönnen, ist das Argument dass 250€ für ne CPU zu viel sind doch völlig lächerlich.


----------



## matty2580 (10. Oktober 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das mal überlege... was Kostet ne Schachtel Kippen? 5€ rum glaub ich?
> Das sind im Jahr 1825€... da is aber ein absolutes High End System mit Monster CPU, Wakü und SLI drinne


Viele Raucher (ich auch) drehen ihre Zigaretten selbst.
Eine große Dose Tabak (Pall Mall) kostet 12,95 Euro, und reicht bei mir ca. 2 Wochen.
Damit finanziere ich indirekt Terror-Abwehr, und andere tolle Sachen....
Und ich werde viel früher sterben, und entlaste die Rentenkasse....
Ist aber mein einziges Laster....

@topic:
Bis auf das ASUS Sabertooth finde ich die Zusammenstellung nicht schlecht.
Der Preis geht auch in Ordnung.....


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Damit finanziere ich indirekt Terror-Abwehr, und andere tolle Sachen....
> Und ich werde viel früher sterben, und entlaste die Rentenkasse....


 
Sehr patriotisch^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Einige wo ich das lese, verdienen doch eindeutig zu viel Geld. Die von 250€ reden als ob es 5€ wären. Bei 7.14€/h ohne Steuer kann man nicht so locker über 250€ reden. Und im Dumpinglohnland Deutschland mittlerweile normal. Bei 250€ muss bei mir CPU und Board schon inkl. sein, und das nicht unter 4 echten Kernen und Intel ist einfach zu teuer. Und bei Bully steht drauf Assembled in Germany.


 
Tu doch nicht so als ob hier alle so einen mini Lohn bekämen. Der Durchschnitt ist wesentlich höher. Ob man es glaubt oder nicht, der Ein oder Andere verdient hier sogar über dem Durchschnitt, insofern sind die 250,- Euro wohl für die Wenigsten eine erwähnenswerte Hürde.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Oktober 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das mal überlege... was Kostet ne Schachtel Kippen? 5€ rum glaub ich?
> Das sind im Jahr 1825€... da is aber ein absolutes High End System mit Monster CPU, Wakü und SLI drinne



So sieht es aus, ich drehe auch selber(Hand) ... und brauche 7€ pro Woche für Kippen, ich lache solche Leute immer aus ... hauptsache bei SubWay oder MCblöd essen gehen oder sich lieber Zigaretten Kaufen(weil ist Cooler) , aber bei ein Produkt was man 2jahre hat, 50€ sparen wollen 

Ich schwör, die Hälfte solcher Leute hier im Forum ... die hier laufend "AMD ist günstig etz. und Intel ist viel zu teuer blabla" anpreisen, sind solche bei SubWay, MC-Donalt
 Essende oder laufend Pizza bestellenden Leute... die zu faul sind sich ein schönes Essen selber zu Kochen, und Lieber das letzte Geld zusammenkratzen für eine schachtel Kippen weil dieses nobler aussehen tut . 100pro


----------



## Rollmops (10. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Einige wo ich das lese, verdienen doch eindeutig zu viel Geld. Die von 250€ reden als ob es 5€ wären. Bei 7.14€/h ohne Steuer kann man nicht so locker über 250€ reden. Und im Dumpinglohnland Deutschland mittlerweile normal. Bei 250€ muss bei mir CPU und Board schon inkl. sein, und das nicht unter 4 echten Kernen und Intel ist einfach zu teuer. Und bei Bully steht drauf Assembled in Germany.




7,14€/h? Also soweit ich weiß sind die Mindestlohnstufen 6,50€ bzw. 8,14€.. Aber nun ja..


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. Oktober 2011)

Rollmops schrieb:


> 7,14€/h? Also soweit ich weiß sind die Mindestlohnstufen 6,50€ bzw. 8,14€.. Aber nun ja..


 
Das ist aber Branchenabhängig. Welche Branche meinst du also?
Einen flächendeckenden Mindestlohn gibt es in Deutschland (noch) nicht!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme aus Sachsen-Anhalt, bei uns ist das wirklich so schlimm...
 Firmen stellen schon extra keine Leute mehr ein weil, hey die bekommen wir als Leiarbeiter viel Billiger, das ist eine grosse Sauerei die vom "ach so Tollen" Staat tolleriert wird ...
Mindestlohn? Ist eine grosse Lüge(aber lügen sind wir ja gewohnt) ... und wenn ich die Wohn und Lebensmittelkosten mit dem Westdeutschen vergleiche, ist da 0 unterschied(war erst in Essen kurtze zeit)... wir werden hier vom feinsten verarscht und ausgebeutet... aber uns geht es im vergleich zu anderen Menschen auf der Erde bei weiten besser .


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Oktober 2011)

@ITpassion-de lol richtig lesen ist nicht deine Stärke.
@ einige wenn ich mir für 254€(ohne Versand) ne CPU kaufe, wo stecke ich die dann drauf?? da sind dann noch mind. 64€ noch für ein MB fällig(habe 2 Karten), und OC finde ich toll. Also mach das 320€ nur für Board und CPU. Niemals.
@PsychoQeeny genau das meine ich. und 7.15€ ist dabei schon viel.


----------



## Rizoma (10. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Und bei Bully steht drauf Assembled in Germany.



Nur die DIE´s werden bei GF in Dresden hergestellt die werden dann nach Malaysia geschickt und dort zu einer CPU zusammengesetzt. Daher ist das Verarsche den nur ein Teil kommt aus Deutschland der rest wird wie immer im Ausland gemacht.


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. Oktober 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Sachsen-Anhalt, bei uns ist das wirklich so schlimm...
> Firmen stellen schon extra keine Leute mehr ein weil, hey die bekommen wir als Leiarbeiter viel Billiger, das ist eine grosse Sauerei die vom "ach so Tollen" Staat tolleriert wird ...
> Mindestlohn? Ist eine grosse Lüge(aber lügen sind wir ja gewohnt) ... und wenn ich die Wohn und Lebensmittelkosten mit dem Westdeutschen vergleiche, ist da 0 unterschied(war erst in Essen kurtze zeit)... wir werden hier vom feinsten verarscht und ausgebeutet... aber uns geht es im vergleich zu anderen Menschen auf der Erde bei weiten besser .


 
Das ist aber nicht nur in SA ein Problem sondern Bundesweit. Selbst hier in BW haben viele mittelsändischen Unternehmen schon eigene Tochterfirmen, die Leiharbeitsdienste anbieten. Da werden die Leute dann in der Tochterfirma angestellt und arbeiten dann in der Konzernmutter zum Dumpinglohn. 
Man muss auch ganz klar sagen, dass das AÜG einige gravierende Lücken aufweist. Eigentlich wurde die Leiharbeit nur dazu geschaffen, Produktionsspitzen aufzufangen. Die Leiharbeiter sollten normaler Weise auch den Lohn bekommen, den festangestellte Mitarbeiter die der gleichen Tätigkeit nachgehen, auch bekommen. 
In der Realität sieht es aber so aus, dass feste Mitarbeiter entlassen werden, nur um sie später als Leiharbeitnehmer wieder einzustellen, nur eben zum deutlich geringeren Lohn. Außerdem hält man dadurch zum Teil auch die Betriebsräte klein.

Aber dieses Thema sollten wir nun wirklich in einem anderen Thread disskutieren. 

Jeden Falls sind 250€ ein erschwinglicher Preis für den großteil der Deutschen.


----------



## Klutten (10. Oktober 2011)

Da es hier, wie in vielen anderen News rund um AMDs Prozessorgeneration auch, schon nach der ersten Seite kaum noch um das eigentliche Thema geht, wird hier geschlossen. Wer über Billiglohn und allgemeine Kernarchitekturen diskutieren möchte, suche sich bitte andere Bereiche des Forums. Wer allgemein über die neue Generation reden will, versuche sich bitte hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...r-hoher-wahrscheinlichkeit-am-12-oktober.html


----------

